
Bountysource campaign to save the m68k back end in GCC - cbmuser
https://www.bountysource.com/issues/80706251-m68k-convert-the-backend-to-mode_cc-so-it-can-be-kept-in-future-releases
======
cbmuser
The m68k backend in gcc is one of the backends which hasn't gone through the
CC0 transition yet [1, 2].

This campaign aims to collect donations for a bounty to pay a skilled
developer to convert the m68k backend from CC0 to MODE_CC representation.

Without the transition, the m68k is threatened to be removed with gcc-11 which
would mean that projects like AROS, NetBSD/m68k and Linux/m68k would no longer
have access to the latest version of gcc.

> [1]
> [https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/CC0Transition](https://gcc.gnu.org/wiki/CC0Transition)

> [2] [https://gcc.gnu.org/backends.html](https://gcc.gnu.org/backends.html)

> [3]
> [https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=91851](https://gcc.gnu.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=91851)

